# Northeastern state Blizzard



## loadthestove (Feb 7, 2013)

just watched the evening weather and man the northeastern states is going to get slammed. 
I hope you all have plenty of wood stacked up,plenty of groceries in the house and someone to snuggle with when it gets rough.


----------



## John R (Feb 7, 2013)

We're supposed to get up to 12" in the thumb area of Michigan, hasn't even started to snow yet, as of 7:30 PM. (2-7-13)


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 7, 2013)

Luv it bring it on. 30 inches of snow, blizzard to knock out power, then 0 degrees. I will be cooking a roast, in my shorts, watching a movie on direct tv. While the neighbors stare thru the windows longingly. Maybe next time they wont be laughing while I'm splitten wood at night when its 15 deg out.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 7, 2013)

BRING IT ON! 
I have my Ram with 8' plow and Jeep with 7' plow at the ready.
I get a chuckle the way they hype these storms up so, growing up it was no big deal to get a foot or more snow overnight or go without power for days at a time. We had wood heat, a spring house, candles and a couple of old kerosene lanterns. We also had a gas stove and 8 people to feed. My dad would bake homemade bread, 5 or 6 loafs at a time.
We would get up in the morning, go out and shovel the driveway so our mom could go to work. Then we would play in the snow until we were soaked, go in and dry our clothes by the wood stove, then go out and play some more! Life was simple and good.


----------



## John R (Feb 7, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> BRING IT ON!
> I have my Ram with 8' plow and Jeep with 7' plow at the ready.
> I get a chuckle the way they hype these storms up so, growing up it was no big deal to get a foot or more snow overnight or go without power for days at a time. We had wood heat, a spring house, candles and a couple of old kerosene lanterns. We also had a gas stove and 8 people to feed. My dad would bake homemade bread, 5 or 6 loafs at a time.
> *We would get up in the morning, go out and shovel the driveway so our mom could go to work. *Then we would play in the snow until we were soaked, go in and dry our clothes by the wood stove, then go out and play some more! Life was simple and good.



NOW, That's what I call a fine woman. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounding like taking a three day weekend is advisable!


----------



## BrokenToys (Feb 7, 2013)

12-18" of fluffy white crap on top of 1-2" of frozen crap !! Lawn Guyland is a b**ch like that. At least I got about 2 weeks of firewood in the house and 3 days worth of beer; altho more than likely I'll be stuck working all weekend :msp_confused:


----------



## John R (Feb 7, 2013)

BrokenToys said:


> 12-18" of fluffy white crap on top of 1-2" of frozen crap !! Lawn Guyland is a b**ch like that. At least I got about 2 weeks of firewood in the house and *3 days worth of beer*; altho more than likely I'll be stuck working all weekend :msp_confused:



Better get to the store before the snow starts.


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 7, 2013)

Thought I was going to have a nice whiskey laden fri night. Boy tells me he has a job shoveling, can I give him a ride at 6 am sat morn, at the tail end of the blizzard. Why do I have to work, for the boy to work? Blah, early snowy driving for me.


----------



## hamish (Feb 7, 2013)

BrokenToys said:


> 3 days worth of beer



30 cans a day per man, best not have any visitors!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 7, 2013)

i am reddy all fuel up


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 7, 2013)

tomtrees58 said:


> i am reddy all fuel up


compensating for some short comings are we?


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry I didn't clean up before taking the pic 

Probably the most wood I've had in at once ever here...in theory if we don't lose power and the dog would use the puppy pads I put out when I'll be gone all day...I wouldn't have to open the door for the next ten days. Except to put the bucket outside after I clean the stove in the morning.

Put in a 40 gallon water tank this fall, so if we lose power I probably get three days before I'd need to open the door to get snow to melt :yoyo:

Mower is parked next to the house. Just put a tarp over it.

Been trying to figure out my strategy -- was thinking of making a pass to keep a path plowed on either side of the 500' driveway Friday before dark, Friday night before bed, then first light Saturday. But since they're talking 5' drifts, I think it would just fill in. So I'm thinking just hunker down till it blows over and go out Saturday afternoon and start working it.

Car is parked down as close to the road as I could and still avoid potential falling limbs, so I could just shovel out if the mower can't plow.


----------



## PEKS (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing here yet..
Stocked up with timber, ready to go..


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 7, 2013)

Starting to hear rumblings about changing forecasts for a wider spread more serious storm. Might get more snow further south in my area of PA than they originally thought. Basically it sounds like there is more moisture in that storm to the south and the wind gradient will be more N-S, which is a more classic nor'easter setup. We'll see I guess.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 7, 2013)

Tomstrees has the right tool. My mother was a truck dispatcher at a local stone quarry. The coiunty came and borrowed the two 988 cat payloaders at the quarry. Cleared roads where the snow was 10-15 ft deep in places.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Feb 8, 2013)

loadthestove said:


> just watched the evening weather and man the northeastern states is going to get slammed.
> I hope you all have plenty of wood stacked up,plenty of groceries in the house and someone to snuggle with when it gets rough.



I've brought up a lot of firewood in advance so the wife and little guy can stay warm if I get stranded at work. Hopefully the plow crews can keep up with the roads so I least have a small chance of making the commute home.


----------



## BrokenToys (Feb 8, 2013)

hamish said:


> 30 cans a day per man, best not have any visitors!



Well,I do have to say the Long Ireland Brewing Co is within walking distance  Beer is a non-issue. Heck; I may even plow their driveway for a barrel


----------



## Blazin (Feb 8, 2013)

It just started here, guess I'd better go hide under the bed :msp_scared:

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ductape (Feb 8, 2013)

Stove on cruise control .................check.

Cold Long Trail Ale in the fridge..... check.

Tractor fueled up ........................ check.


----------



## Bushmans (Feb 8, 2013)

Well folks it is just leaving my half of Michigan right now. It is 6:52 AM and radar had about an hour left of snow. I just hand shoveled the driveway. We have about 5 inches or so. Not too wet, not too drifty. I am in central lower Michigan just south of Lansing. Yesterday they were talking storm warnings and up to 12 ". 
We got just the right amount for bunny hunting!


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ductape said:


> Stove on cruise control .................check.
> 
> Cold Long Trail Ale in the fridge..... check.
> 
> Tractor fueled up ........................ check.



A man after my own heart. 

And I mean that in a totally non creeppy, 100% platonic way... ahem.

14 bombers of homebrew left, cars in the new geeerage and the tractor has plenty of fuel. 1/3 cord of good white oak, red oak and hard maple mix in the shed. Ken Follett and James Michner novels at the ready, hurricane laterns full of smokeless oil, crank radio cranked.

Bring on the snowpocalypse.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

Also, these are set to go for some post storm exploring... 






We'll see what creative routes I can think up this time. Some of my neighbors are now used to seeing me on the snowbanks, traversing their driveways, occasionally their yards. Good thing they all know me


----------



## Ductape (Feb 8, 2013)

Marc said:


> A man after my own heart.
> 
> And I mean that in a totally non creeppy, 100% platonic way... ahem.





Hey Marc, you are a good looking guy..... if I wasn't so happily hetero..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 8, 2013)

Heard on the news this morning, no joke: "States like Massachusettes, Maine, and Canada may get 18-24" of snow, some areas up to two feet" I'm not kidding. Man 24" is bad enough but two feet?:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## spike60 (Feb 8, 2013)

Streblerm said:


> Heard on the news this morning, no joke: "States like Massachusettes, Maine, and Canada may get 18-24" of snow, some areas up to two feet" I'm not kidding. Man 24" is bad enough but two feet?:msp_rolleyes:




It could be even worse in Canada, 'cause they use the metric system up there. :msp_tongue:


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 8, 2013)

They over hype snowstorms these days. It just started snowin here, nothin special though. I'll probably go skiing instead of cutting wood.:help:


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

VTWoodchuck said:


> They over hype snowstorms these days. It just started snowin here, nothin special though. I'll probably go skiing instead of cutting wood.:help:



Snowing here in Chepachet, RI. First bands of the southern low coming in. The two systems are start to phase together pretty well already...

I think the reliance on numerical weather models these days may result in some of that overhyping. Recently, the European model has done very well at predicting the speed and direction of big systems like Sandy and the November noreaster, but they still have trouble accounting for variations like dry slots that can have significant effects on precip totals.

Supposedly NOAA is making tweeks to the GFS to make it better (i.e., more like the ECMWF) but I don't think they've all been rolled out yet.


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 8, 2013)

We're looking at possibly 28" with drifts of 6 feet. I have a couple days worth of wood in the house, and lots of flashlights.

I hope the power doesn't go out, but we'll see. 

Getting out the front door may be an issue if the screen door won't open against the snow drift.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

Somesawguy said:


> We're looking at possibly 28" with drifts of 6 feet. I have a couple days worth of wood in the house, and lots of flashlights.
> 
> I hope the power doesn't go out, but we'll see.
> 
> Getting out the front door may be an issue if the screen door won't open against the snow drift.



If you have to climb out a window, please take pics for everyone else's enjoyment


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 8, 2013)

This one ain't being over-hyped. NWS has been pretty darn good on snow totals recently by the time it starts.






On Wednesday morning, there WERE models spitting out 72" for Boston and 77" for Worcester (which none of meteorologists believed would verify), but some of the more reliable models have kept on spitting out pockets of 30-40"...and those are believable. 

30" I've learned, from multiple storms, is where I cry uncle.


----------



## cnice_37 (Feb 8, 2013)

Started about an hour ago here, southeastern MA.

Going to stock the basement with some wood, put the plow on the truck, and take the teeth off the tractor in case there is that much.

10 gals of gas in containers, generator is ready.

Plow strategy same as the previous poster, around dusk, late night around 10PM, early AM, then cleanup after it stops. I plow about 5 others and myself, and I hate to beat up the truck blasting throw snow banks, the hard stuff at the end of the driveway, etc. Her main purpose is to haul firewood, snowplow was a no brainer to add on.

OK, coffee is finished, gotta go.


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 8, 2013)

spike60 said:


> It could be even worse in Canada, 'cause they use the metric system up there. :msp_tongue:



You're right. Sure glad I don't live in the state of Canada. .6m might be OK but 60cm might just drive me back to the state of the united states.


----------



## philoshop (Feb 8, 2013)

Good luck to everybody in the path. Don't think we'll see much here, but I'm ready if we do.
Be careful and be safe.
Mark


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> mod
> 30" I've learned, from multiple storms, is where I cry uncle.



At least it's going to be high ratio (dry) snow. Lots of cold air. 30" of wet stuff would be far worse. Yeah, it'll drift more, but still much less damaging and much easier to move, even after drifting turs it into wind slab.


----------



## zogger (Feb 8, 2013)

Somesawguy said:


> We're looking at possibly 28" with drifts of 6 feet. I have a couple days worth of wood in the house, and lots of flashlights.
> 
> I hope the power doesn't go out, but we'll see.
> 
> Getting out the front door may be an issue if the screen door won't open against the snow drift.



Happened at my folks house in 67. 48 inch of white dirt in one day, then the drifts. Freeking awesome! That is the most in one storm I have seen. Had to drop out of an upstairs window to dig the door out. Took about a week for them to finally get any roads open. I spent some time with my friend using snowshoes and a toboggan checking on people and delivering food dropped from a helo at a location a couple miles away. Not many snow machines back then, so most people were just stuck at home.

And back then, the weather guessers just said it was gonna snow, no big warnings or anything about 4 feet and how fast it came down (first hour and a half it hit 18 inches deep!) and a lot of people got stuck at work or school. I had two siblings stuck at their school, I got them the next day with the snowshoes and toboggan, that was a hike..... And my dad barely made it home, had to abandon his car and walk, with no boots, just his leather shoes on. He never did that again, not carry boots and gear in his car.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

Would anyone think less of me if I said I threw my touring skis, boots, skins, down jacket and shell pants in the car this morning? Also have my low temp over mitts, extra food, extra water. Never hurts to be prepared right?

Research campus is closing @ noon.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 8, 2013)

Marc said:


> At least it's going to be high ratio (dry) snow. Lots of cold air. 30" of wet stuff would be far worse. Yeah, it'll drift more, but still much less damaging and much easier to move, even after drifting turs it into wind slab.



You're one of those "It's not the heat, it's the humidity" guys aren't you?

"Sure it's 127 degrees out, but it's a dry heat!"


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 8, 2013)

Marc said:


> Would anyone think less of me if I said I threw my touring skis, boots, skins, down jacket and shell pants in the car this morning? Also have my low temp over mitts, extra food, extra water. Never hurts to be prepared right?
> 
> Research campus is closing @ noon.



It never hurts to be prepared. If you have everything you need to walk home, then you'll probably be ok :msp_thumbup:


----------



## spike60 (Feb 8, 2013)

Light snow falling here now, (10:00AM). 

Not really much prep for me to do at home. Brought enough wood into the house to last til tomorrow afternoon and made sure I have gas for the snowblower. 

Here at the store, we got the fork truck and brought down the last 6 snowblowers that were still in boxes, but we won't open them up until the stuff in the showroom is gone. We're in good shape on basic parts like belts, shear pins and stuff for the first wave of repairs that will roll in. 

Bring it on...........:msp_w00t:


----------



## Jere39 (Feb 8, 2013)

Certainly you folks in the Northeast will get more of this than I will here in PA, but the forecasters are notoriously wrong, so I decided to get one last load out of the woods this morning. First Winter Storm Nemo local conditions report from 9:00 this morning: Sleet and Freezing Rain. Not great working weather, but if we get even 12" here it will be a lot harder to get to these piles.






View attachment 278031


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> You're one of those "*It's not the heat, it's the humidity"* guys aren't you?
> 
> "Sure it's 127 degrees out, but it's a dry heat!"



Sadly, I said those exact words just this morning. Twice. My coworkers give me a wide berth...


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 8, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> This one ain't being over-hyped. NWS has been pretty darn good on snow totals recently by the time it starts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, that might suck. I'm right on the canuckistan border, we're only going to get 3-5" today and 2-4" tonight. I was headed skiing I live 5 miles from Jay Peak) but wind has all upper lifts shut down. Guess I'll romp around on the 4wheeler to keep my trails packed down.

Good luck to all of you in MA and CT. Hunker down and start drinkin till it blows over.


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 8, 2013)

We talked to the outlaws up in Rockland ME this morning. They said they got 5-6 inches already, and the storm hasn't even started yet.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jere39 said:


> Certainly you folks in the Northeast will get more of this than I will here in PA, but the forecasters are notoriously wrong, so I decided to get one last load out of the woods this morning. First Winter Storm Nemo local conditions report from 9:00 this morning: Sleet and Freezing Rain. Not great working weather, but if we get even 12" here it will be a lot harder to get to these piles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice set up, similar to mine. Got a Suzuki Eiger and an ACIENT Deere cart that probably can't even remember it's better days. Still load it with no mercy and it just keeps hauling wood. 

There was some wood I was going to jump on yesterday myself ahead of the big storm, but didn't get out in time. It'll be there waiting for me though.


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2013)

VTWoodchuck said:


> Yea, that might suck. I'm right on the canuckistan border, we're only going to get 3-5" today and 2-4" tonight. I was headed skiing I live 5 miles from Jay Peak) but wind has all upper lifts shut down. Guess I'll romp around on the 4wheeler to keep my trails packed down.
> 
> Good luck to all of you in MA and CT. Hunker down and start drinkin till it blows over.



I've had my share of uncomfortable days on the Freezer. Long live the Jet.


----------



## avason (Feb 8, 2013)

Plow on the truck gassed up,
Generator gassed up,
snow blower ready,
15 gallons of extra fuel,

and still don't feel ready...I think we're going to get spanked hard.:msp_razz:


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in NY near the NW corner of CT and the SW corner of MA. They are calling for 1-2 feet for us. More toward the coast. I have plenty of food, wood, gas, and most important....enough beer to open a saloon! Let it snow! Good luck to all. Stay warm and safe.


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in Portland, ME right now, and we have at least 6" already. The worst isn't supposed to start until later this afternoon.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing here yet west of Albany, other than a few flurries. Good thing they closed all the schools, the roads are just wet


----------



## Blazin (Feb 8, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 8, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Nothing here yet west of Albany, other than a few flurries. Good thing they closed all the schools, the roads are just wet



I am about an hour SE of Albany. Just started about 15 minutes ago. Coming down pretty hard, and wind is picking up. All the schools closed here too. I figured if that was the case, I might as well stay home too! Why should the kids get all the perks! Now back to my beer, and AS thread surfin'.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 8, 2013)

beerbelly said:


> I am about an hour SE of Albany. Just started about 15 minutes ago. Coming down pretty hard, and wind is picking up. All the schools closed here too. I figured if that was the case, I might as well stay home too! Why should the kids get all the perks! Now back to my beer, and AS thread surfin'.



Sounds like a plan :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Halligan (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm in the Providence Metro area and we're supposed to get up to two feet of snow. It's been snowing since about 9am at my house. Intenstiy has increased a bit but the road's are just starting to get snow covered. Right now it's a heavy wet snow that will surely wreak havoc on tree's and power line's as the wind's pick up. Blizzard conditions are forecast for the overnight with winds hitting hurricane force along the coast and 40-50mph inland. 

I've got the snowblower and generator gassed along with two days of wood in the house. Only downside for me is I need to report for work at 0800hrs tomorrow morning. Looks like I'll have to get up early and clear the driveway. 

While it looks like this storm will be in the top 5 snowstorms in the northeast I hope everyone stay's safe. The blizzard of 1978 is the "benchmark" of snowstorms around my parts and over 100 people lost their lives in that storm. Many froze to death in their vehicles when they were stranded on the highway.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 8, 2013)

John R said:


> Better get to the store before the snow starts.




Package store


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 8, 2013)

Halligan said:


> I'm in the Providence Metro area and we're supposed to get up to two feet of snow. It's been snowing since about 9am at my house. Intenstiy has increased a bit but the road's are just starting to get snow covered. Right now it's a heavy wet snow that will surely wreak havoc on tree's and power line's as the wind's pick up. Blizzard conditions are forecast for the overnight with winds hitting hurricane force along the coast and 40-50mph inland.
> 
> I've got the snowblower and generator gassed along with two days of wood in the house. Only downside for me is I need to report for work at 0800hrs tomorrow morning. Looks like I'll have to get up early and clear the driveway.
> 
> While it looks like this storm will be in the top 5 snowstorms in the northeast I hope everyone stay's safe. The blizzard of 1978 is the "benchmark" of snowstorms around my parts and over 100 people lost their lives in that storm. Many froze to death in their vehicles when they were stranded on the highway.



The weather guys have repeated themselves over and over about getting stranded in vehicles, sadly we will probably read of several that failed to heed the warnings.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 8, 2013)

Blizzard of 93 I put chains on all 4 wheels and had great fun.

Might have to do that again to get here About the Southern Vermont Primitive Biathlon Saturday AM :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Im a little N. west of Albany NY on the VT border and nothing here except the wind has picked up so I'm guessing it's just a matter of time before the white gold hits.


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 8, 2013)

They closed work at noon. It's been snowing for 9 hours now, And there is only an inch of snow with the stupid plow going by clearing it of the rd. So far the only thing that has happened is that it is colder than they said it was gonna be. I don't know whats happening with the snow? freeze drying? It's 9 deg and seems like it has been coming down good since around 10, So where is it going.


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 8, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> They closed work at noon. It's been snowing for 9 hours now, And there is only an inch of snow with the stupid plow going by clearing it of the rd. So far the only thing that has happened is that it is colder than they said it was gonna be. I don't know whats happening with the snow? freeze drying? It's 9 deg and seems like it has been coming down good since around 10, So where is it going.




Same here. Check out what they're doing in Boston. Better safe than sorry I guess.


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 8, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> Im a little N. west of Albany NY on the VT border and nothing here except the wind has picked up so I'm guessing it's just a matter of time before the white gold hits.



You sound like you must have a snowplow or wrecker service, since you refer to it as gold.


----------



## svon89 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is Southern RI, it is a heavy wet snow. I was thinking about using the tractor to plow out some tonight. But I don't have a cab and figure it will push through whatever shows up overnight. It will still be easier than a shovel. I sprayed the bucket with silicone spray, and have the tractor waiting in the garage ready to go. 

About 3" on the ground as of 3:50 on Friday.


----------



## buildmyown (Feb 8, 2013)

Weeks worth of wood brought in, truck filled plow on and ready to go. Im on standby for a few different plow people so i know i will be getting the call at some point. Snowmobiles gassed up and ready to go. 

Our governor signed an order banning driving as of 4pm today if caught you face a fine of up to $500 or a year in jail. I personally think its a good idea it will keep all the stupid out of my way latter. 

Its been snowing just about all day here and there is about 4 inches on the ground and the wind is starting to pickup. All the local weather people are saying 18" to 24" with this one white bubble on the map showing 24" to 30"plus and that bubble is right over my area.


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 8, 2013)

Wood in the garage, gas in the containers, installed new plug to go with new generac xg8000, finally bought one as I was getting tired of dragging a genny home from work every time we get a storm, and potatoe leak soup on the stove.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guswhit said:


> You sound like you must have a snowplow or wrecker service, since you refer to it as gold.



I have a small plow route. I wish I had a wrecker service though.


----------



## J_Arena (Feb 8, 2013)

buildmyown said:


> one white bubble on the map showing 24" to 30"plus and that bubble is right over my area.



I am in the 24"-30"+ area also !!!! 4.5" so far in Northern R.I.


----------



## allstihl (Feb 8, 2013)

greyfox said:


> Wood in the garage, gas in the containers, installed new plug to go with new generac xg8000, finally bought one as I was getting tired of dragging a genny home from work every time we get a storm, and potatoe leak soup on the stove.



potatoe leek soup ! i dont believe it gets any better than that


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 8, 2013)

buildmyown said:


> Weeks worth of wood brought in, truck filled plow on and ready to go. Im on standby for a few different plow people so i know i will be getting the call at some point. Snowmobiles gassed up and ready to go.
> 
> Our governor signed an order banning driving as of 4pm today if caught you face a fine of up to $500 or a year in jail. I personally think its a good idea it will keep all the stupid out of my way latter.
> 
> Its been snowing just about all day here and there is about 4 inches on the ground and the wind is starting to pickup. All the local weather people are saying 18" to 24" with this one white bubble on the map showing 24" to 30"plus and that bubble is right over my area.



While I understand asking people to stay home, I'm pretty sure that's unconstitutional. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 8, 2013)

That was my thought as well. But it works in my favor, so i'll keep it to myself for now.


----------



## Ironworker (Feb 8, 2013)

Somesawguy said:


> While I understand asking people to stay home, I'm pretty sure that's unconstitutional. :msp_ohmy:



The idiots have to be protected from themselves.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say they severely ####ed up this forecast :msp_confused:


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 8, 2013)

So far it seems to be a dud. The roads are bad, but it's not adding up to much. Maybe 4-6 inches so far or so.


----------



## Ductape (Feb 8, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> I have a small plow route. I wish I had a wrecker service though.






No........... no you don't !! :msp_ohmy:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 8, 2013)

Ductape said:


> No........... no you don't !! :msp_ohmy:



How bout a body shop?


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ductape said:


> No........... no you don't !! :msp_ohmy:



Why not? I thought it was easy money.


----------



## buildmyown (Feb 8, 2013)

Somesawguy said:


> While I understand asking people to stay home, I'm pretty sure that's unconstitutional. :msp_ohmy:



It very well could be. What they were or are trying to do is not have a repeat of what happened here back in the blizzard of 78. There where thousands of cars stuck on the roads for days. Which blocked crews from doing what they have to do. It is basically a very strong warning for the people that dont have a clue how serious this storm is going to be. The police are not going to activly pull people over if they are out but if you are involved in an accident or get stuck and dont have a good reason for being out then they can be fined.



Somesawguy said:


> So far it seems to be a dud. The roads are bad, but it's not adding up to much. Maybe 4-6 inches so far or so.



Just wait were just starting to get into it now the wind is picking up and the snow is also picking up. Id say we just picked up another 4 inches in the last 4 hours or so.


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 8, 2013)

buildmyown said:


> It very well could be. What they were or are trying to do is not have a repeat of what happened here back in the blizzard of 78. There where thousands of cars stuck on the roads for days. Which blocked crews from doing what they have to do. It is basically a very strong warning for the people that dont have a clue how serious this storm is going to be. The police are not going to activly pull people over if they are out but if you are involved in an accident or get stuck and dont have a good reason for being out then they can be fined.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait were just starting to get into it now the wind is picking up and the snow is also picking up. Id say we just picked up another 4 inches in the last 4 hours or so.



In my town they actually said they would be actively pulling anyone over that did not have emergency lights. Then tickit them if they where non essential.


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 8, 2013)

buildmyown said:


> It very well could be. What they were or are trying to do is not have a repeat of what happened here back in the blizzard of 78. There where thousands of cars stuck on the roads for days. Which blocked crews from doing what they have to do. It is basically a very strong warning for the people that dont have a clue how serious this storm is going to be. The police are not going to activly pull people over if they are out but if you are involved in an accident or get stuck and dont have a good reason for being out then they can be fined.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait were just starting to get into it now the wind is picking up and the snow is also picking up. Id say we just picked up another 4 inches in the last 4 hours or so.



The wind is starting to pick up now. It looks like more is on its way for later on. At least it wasn't during the drive home. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Ductape (Feb 8, 2013)

Blazin said:


> How bout a body shop?



Yes, thats where the easy money is....



dave_dj1 said:


> Why not? I thought it was easy money.



Ummm........ negative.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 9, 2013)

Ductape said:


> Yes, thats where the easy money is....



Not as easy as it used to be, trust me :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yeah I forgot, got a whoppin 7" of snow here :jester:


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 9, 2013)

I wish that stuff would push inland once in awhile.


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, got a whoppin 7" of snow here :jester:



Yeah, we were supposed to get between 1-2', best I can tell we got about 5-6". Another......STORM OF THE CENTURY!!! Run for the hills, save the wife & kids, trust no one! It's the apocalypse. :msp_scared:


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Feb 9, 2013)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## REJ2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Weather Channel showing some impressive snowfall totals. How is the power situation, is there massive power outages? Stranded vehicles?


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 9, 2013)

We got a good foot, idiot drivers thinking its fun to play in the snow, getting stuck everywhere. Watching the yankee news 100 cars stranded on the long island parkway (literaly)


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 9, 2013)

We have Maybe 16" or so. It's drifting around, so it's hard to tell exactly how much. Power outages aren't too bad around here in southern ME. I haven't seen anything about car pileups on the news. 

Not quite the storm of the century they were saying I don't think.


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 9, 2013)

We have 2 ft of snow at 7 am, still snowing pretty good, should get up to 6 inches more before it ends.

I got up this morning to take my son to his shoveling job. Roads had not been plowed at all, the plow on my truck in the up position was plowing a swath down the rd. It was some tough driving, Almost get to the meeting place and the guy called my son and said plans had changed to meet him to towns over from the meeting point. Not happening. When I see this guy I may have to plow his face for being a poop stain.


----------



## dave_376 (Feb 9, 2013)

9 AM and its still snowing. I measure the snow on the deck 27". The weather man said the snow should be stopping in about an hour. So far the storm has been tolerable, we still have power and the insert is keeping the how over 70.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'd say I'm right in the 2' range, hard to figure out if the spot I measured just off the porch was "average" yet.

The garden tractor / plow ought to be interesting...

Probably going to wait till after lunch before I attempt to start the clean up beyond shoveling a longer path for the dog. Besides, it'll be warmer tomorrow


----------



## mingom (Feb 9, 2013)

*Still going here*

Somewhere around 32-33 inches so far and still going strong, they're still saying another 6-10 inches


----------



## woodfarmer (Feb 9, 2013)

the snow will get heavier as the temp. rises due to the moisture, i would plow it now


----------



## Ductape (Feb 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Not as easy as it used to be, trust me :msp_thumbdn:




I actually have sympathy for the body shops. Big insurance keeps the labor rate way down around 35/hr while the mechanic shops are getting 100/hr. Tough to make any profit without cutting corners today with a body shop.......


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2013)

So I'm shoveling out the tractor / making a place for the dog to do #2...

And I look up.

Wait, what?

There are icicles hanging from my chimney...


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 9, 2013)

I have them too.. but they are darker.


----------



## buildmyown (Feb 9, 2013)

Hard to say but if id have to guess 24"-30" inches here picked up roughly 18" from 11pm till 8am. Lights flickering most of the night but never lost power. Over 400,000 without power in mass. Driving ban still in effect till noon today and they might extend it till tomorrow. No mention of strandard cars or at least not in high numbers. 

Im calling uncle i love snow but this much in such a short time sucks ill take a bunch of small storm over trying to deal with this much all at once.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 9, 2013)

We didn't get much here, and while it would have been OK if we had I guess I'm glad not to have to bother with it. I remember dealing with snows that deep in the early '90s - it's cool but a lot of work too. 

I thought you guys might like this one: [video=youtube;i6zaVYWLTkU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6zaVYWLTkU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Mike-M (Feb 9, 2013)

Got just under 2 feet. Need a bigger tractor


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 9, 2013)

:msp_scared:


----------



## BrokenToys (Feb 9, 2013)

25" in my yard out on the forks of Long Island. It prob would be more if the bottom 3" of it wasn't pure frozen ice/slush.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Well that went even more spectacularly worse then how bad I thought it would go.

Conclusion after 30 minutes and 20' of progress...twenty feet garden tractor wide, not car wide...

I have a home office, 500' driveway, smidge over 2' of snow, and highs around 40º all week.

I can wait for it to melt.

Guess if I don't have better equipment by the next time, I'll have to plow the whole driveway open a couple times during the storm.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 9, 2013)

whats up with all the power outages , i just don't get that. I live in wisconsin and we're always getting storms and snow and I remember ONCE after a big wind storm losing power for about 6 hrs, never for days on end. Outages here are very rare and powers always back in in an hour or two tops. Seems any storm down south or out east and powers off for half million people for days. Guess i could understand a hurricane but not a snow storm. Anyways, that would suck having no power for days.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Power outages are mostly along the coastal area -- wetter snow builds up on tree limbs, higher winds then inland then hits them breaks the limb, takes out the power lines. Once you're a couple towns in from the shore the power outages drop off dramatically.


----------



## flashhole (Feb 9, 2013)

We ended up with 8"-10" here in Owego, NY, drifts much deeper. Took me 3 hours to plow out today. First path I plowed was the wood pile to the house.


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 9, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> I have them too.. but they are darker.



How could they be darker?! I thought that furnace ate oak and pooped a fresh ocean breeze! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brenndatomu (Feb 9, 2013)

beerbelly said:


> Yeah, we were supposed to get between 1-2', best I can tell we got about 5-6". Another......STORM OF THE CENTURY!!! Run for the hills, save the wife & kids, trust no one! It's the apocalypse. :msp_scared:


Sounds like the storm we had here in Ohio a month or so ago. One TV weatherguesser was sayin 23" another said 39" we ended up with 6"


----------



## beerbelly (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is a state by state report.
The Northeast blizzard, state by state


----------



## Blazin (Feb 9, 2013)

Ductape said:


> I actually have sympathy for the body shops. Big insurance keeps the labor rate way down around 35/hr while the mechanic shops are getting 100/hr. Tough to make any profit without cutting corners today with a body shop.......



$50/hr here, and that still don't cut it. I'd rather be towing, the last one was $275 for less than a 1/4 mile....and cleanup fee of course, wasn't missing a part :monkey:


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Ductape (Feb 9, 2013)

Blazin said:


> the last one was $275 for less than a 1/4 mile....and cleanup fee of course, wasn't missing a part :monkey:



Tow
20 minutes waiting time for the police to do their investigation
winch the car 6' before he could get it on the truck
speedy dry / cleanup


Sounds reasonable.....


----------



## Bricks (Feb 9, 2013)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> whats up with all the power outages , i just don't get that. I live in wisconsin and we're always getting storms and snow and I remember ONCE after a big wind storm losing power for about 6 hrs, never for days on end. Outages here are very rare and powers always back in in an hour or two tops. Seems any storm down south or out east and powers off for half million people for days. Guess i could understand a hurricane but not a snow storm. Anyways, that would suck having no power for days.



Here in Wisconsin we let the power company keep trees trimmed away from the power lines.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Bricks said:


> Here in Wisconsin we let the power company keep trees trimmed away from the power lines.



We let them too.

The municipally-owned electric companies have a fraction of the outages and much shorter duration then the investor-owned utilities. 

Comes down to this -- the municipals spend the money at a steady pace and keep replacing their infrastructure as it reaches end of life. 

Northeast Utilities and the other private utilities wait for storms to break their worn out ####, then hire out of state crews to repair in mass and file for a rate increase to cover storm damages.


----------



## buildmyown (Feb 9, 2013)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> whats up with all the power outages , i just don't get that. I live in wisconsin and we're always getting storms and snow and I remember ONCE after a big wind storm losing power for about 6 hrs, never for days on end. Outages here are very rare and powers always back in in an hour or two tops. Seems any storm down south or out east and powers off for half million people for days. Guess i could understand a hurricane but not a snow storm. Anyways, that would suck having no power for days.



A large part of that is they dont trim the trees around here mix that with heavy wet snow winds and a lot of people in one area and you get high outage numbers. Most of the outages this time are down on the cape and southcoast near the water. Also one of our power plants had to be shut down so that could be a large part of this one.


----------



## deerlakejens (Feb 9, 2013)

I believe the reason for the higher number of people without power in the NE is because they have a lot more people than there are in WI, much higher densities. My mom lives just outside of Tomahawk and she still has a couple of outages every year, though most are wind related summer outages, more of an inconvenience than anything.


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 9, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> How could they be darker?! I thought that furnace ate oak and pooped a fresh ocean breeze! :hmm3grin2orange:



Don't know how to reply to that ??? yet. As some of this snow melts, I am going to have to go up on the roof and do a cleaning. Then I'll see what is in there for soot or ash or CREOSOTE (AGH) That would piss me off. But I can't imagine clear ice from the flue.


----------



## Fred Wright (Feb 9, 2013)

buildmyown said:


> A large part of that is they dont trim the trees around here mix that with heavy wet snow winds and a lot of people in one area and you get high outage numbers. Most of the outages this time are down on the cape and southcoast near the water. Also one of our power plants had to be shut down so that could be a large part of this one.



'Tis true. Near the coast, heavy snows tend to be wetter and accumulate on trees. The limbs break and in some cases, trees break and take power lines with them. Windy conditions don't help matters. If it was just one or two trees, a short outage would be expected. But when you've got a lot of downed trees and lines, it takes longer to get power restored.

For you folks up in New England, stay warm and safe.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Well that went even more spectacularly worse then how bad I thought it would go.
> 
> Conclusion after 30 minutes and 20' of progress...twenty feet garden tractor wide, not car wide...
> 
> ...



And that my friend is why I refuse to sell anybody a plow for their lawn tractor. I know it costs me a couple of tractor sales every year too. The catelogs all show plows available for even the $999 machines, but the smaller the tractor, the quicker it will "meet it's match" in a snowstorm. The reality is that to have any success at all, the user has to do like you said and go out every several inches. And even then, a small blade on a tractor still can't pile the snow, so you're plowing in an ever shrinking environment. 2 to 3 feet for a snowblower is no problem at all. And it spreads the snow out so that big piles of snow are non-existent. 

This storm never hit as predicted here. Only got 9", which was half of what was forecast. Temp really dropped last night though. Only 1 degree here this morning.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 10, 2013)

> And that my friend is why I refuse to sell anybody a plow for their lawn tractor.



*shrug*

It actually does better then I expected -- granted I have a pretty heavy tractor (2000 series Cub Cadet w/hydro transmission), plus weights, plus my ass....it's handled 12" just fine. Which for my area probably averages out to one storm every two years it won't do.

If I had gone out at 10pm and spent two hours to clear the driveway, I would've been fine. Just a strategic mistake from lack of experience with this machine...I knew it would be real tough to clear in the morning, I just didn't realize how impossible it would be!

Not that I'd pass up a snow blower in a moment


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 10, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> We let them too.
> 
> The municipally-owned electric companies have a fraction of the outages and much shorter duration then the investor-owned utilities.
> 
> ...



I'll 2nd that. I've seen utility right of ways so overgrown a deer would have a hard time crossing it. Vines growing on the lines, dead trees suspended by more vines.

On roads the dead trees are left to do their carnage rather than taken down in advance. Transformers are left on the pole until they blow.

The phone companies are no better.

P.S. the linemen are great, it's the greedy management that sucks


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 10, 2013)

I have reported a tree on the lines to the town, witch intern asked the police, fire, road agent, and electric co. All of them said that it was not there lines, or responsibility. Tree is still there after almost 2 yrs. Just waiting to take out my power.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 10, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> I have reported a tree on the lines to the town, witch intern asked the police, fire, road agent, and electric co. All of them said that it was not there lines, or responsibility. Tree is still there after almost 2 yrs. Just waiting to take out my power.


Usually the power lines are at the top of the pole. If the tree/limb falls below that they don't care - it's not a threat to the power lines. The phone and cable guys never come out until the line actually breaks. They don't even care much if it's on the ground since it's not much of a hazard, as long as they can keep billing that all they're concerned about.


----------



## stihly dan (Feb 10, 2013)

I did mention that the tree was on the lines, as the tree is not on the ground because the power lines are keeping the tree in the air.


----------



## mikefunaro (Feb 10, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> We let them too.
> 
> The municipally-owned electric companies have a fraction of the outages and much shorter duration then the investor-owned utilities.
> 
> ...



CL&P and it's contractors have done a poor job trimming on the western side of the state. 

Over the last 15 years we got flyers for tree trimming around the lines three times, but only once was it actually done. Seems asplundh and Lewis knew for a while that the CL&P supervisors were only checking along the mainline roads and not in any of the private ROWs. Then finally in some winter storm the lines started arcing and CL&P came out with their own crew, hacked a bunch of the trees up in a hurry, and left the debris behind.


----------



## wudpirat (Feb 10, 2013)

*It's A**hole deep out there*

Ended up with 36" (3ft) here in Oxford.
I did manage to dig a path 35 ft out the back door to the wood pile, but couldn't find the wheelbarrow. After poking around, Found It.
Another path for the puppies to piddle and poop.
My car is under that big white lump in the yard. Don't care, got enough food till tuesday, couple weeks supply of cigars and coffee.
Guess I'll fritter away the time on the web and keep the furnace stoked and the birds feed. 

FREDM, Oxford


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 10, 2013)

wudpirat said:


> Ended up with 36" (3ft) here in Oxford.
> I did manage to dig a path 35 ft out the back door to the wood pile, but couldn't find the wheelbarrow. After poking around, Found It.
> Another path for the puppies to piddle and poop.
> My car is under that big white lump in the yard. Don't care, got enough food till tuesday, couple weeks supply of cigars and coffee.
> ...



WOW! is all I can say. I'm glad that you have enough provisions to hold up for a couple of days. Stay safe.
Almost forgot, pics or it didn't happen! LOL


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Feb 10, 2013)

Rocky Hill CT. snow time lapse.
CTV News | News Video - Top National News Headlines - News Videos


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 10, 2013)

Went back to snow plowing in a PU this year. I missed the money but not the hours. Been snow plowing for 30+ years. The storm of 96' was the worst I ever worked in around here. The layers of slop made it damn near impossible when fools in management did not get it done before the layers packed up upon each other. That really busted up equipment. Speaking off which you will say "huu?" when you see the pics of my left angle ram. Never have I seen one split like this. The bottom is blown open from front to back. Yes, split right down the middle and it never blew the hydro line. Par for the course I guess.

The best part was I got bumped up again this year to twp roads  The #### part is the development is a nightmare to work in :msp_sneaky: The tree limbs are too low and in the road, the mail boxes stick out way too far, the cobblestone curbs always suck and the man hole covers are up between one and two inches :msp_mad:. I launch one down the street doing cart wheels and was only going ten to fifteen at the time :msp_mad:  The train wreck cleared the dash and the seat. The hole, whole ring was toast! Cut it right off. The second one just popped up. I thought moving up from industrial parks, banks, malls, loading docks and all those handicapped spaces was going to be an improvement, yea right. Long easy runs, yea right. This has to be one of the worst most ####ed up places I have ever plowed. Five years old with big money homes. I walk back in after at the shop and get asked, "how was it?" Then I knew I was had :msp_sneaky:

The incoming customers at the vet hospital all drive like #######s too. The staff was great as most are and moved the cars to the back lot when I cleared it off :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Fred Wright (Feb 10, 2013)

*I'm a believer.*



spike60 said:


> And that my friend is why I refuse to sell anybody a plow for their lawn tractor. I know it costs me a couple of tractor sales every year too. The catelogs all show plows available for even the $999 machines, but the smaller the tractor, the quicker it will "meet it's match" in a snowstorm. The reality is that to have any success at all, the user has to do like you said and go out every several inches. And even then, a small blade on a tractor still can't pile the snow, so you're plowing in an ever shrinking environment. 2 to 3 feet for a snowblower is no problem at all. And it spreads the snow out so that big piles of snow are non-existent.



Learned this lesson some years ago when I lived in VA. The neighbor man bought a snow blade and tire chain set for his Toro Wheelhoss. First winter after that we got 2 feet of wet snow and he figured it out fast. First off, he was up all night, every hour or so running that blade up and down the driveway to stay ahead of it. He said the thing wouldn't steer worth a darn when pushing snow. And he could only push a load off to the side once. There just wasn't enough open space to push it all to. He got smart... sold the blade the following year and bought a snow thrower.

I was considering a snow blade for my old Murray GT... until I found that it cost about the same as a walk behind 2-stage snow thrower. Guess which one I got.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 10, 2013)

stihly dan said:


> I did mention that the tree was on the lines, as the tree is not on the ground because the power lines are keeping the tree in the air.


Ahh, I get it now. Misunderstood the situation.


----------



## G_P (Feb 10, 2013)

Right around 36" here in central CT. Its a mess on the side roads and schools are closed again Monday. I'm only 30 but I've never seen this much come down all at once.

Sent from my C5120 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cnice_37 (Feb 10, 2013)

Might be in the 18-24" zone here. Snowfall wasn't the worst but 2days without power in the cold is rough.

Between truck, plow, tractor, generator and wood stove we are golden. There are some with none of those items freezing their asses off. I dropped off a bucket load of wood at the neighbors. Their house was 39F inside!

Without the blower house was a little chilly but 63F when it was 4F outside... I call that a win.

Power is back and no real damage. Couple trees down in my yard. Roads are pretty crappy but passable.


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 11, 2013)

We ended up close to 30" here. Yesterday was a good day to finish cleaning up.


----------



## Somesawguy (Feb 11, 2013)

peterc38 said:


> We ended up close to 30" here. Yesterday was a good day to finish cleaning up.



It was decent out. I finished most of it, but still need to make a path out back for the propane guy. 

We have some rain on the way to freeze things up solid.


----------



## spike60 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fred Wright said:


> Learned this lesson some years ago when I lived in VA. The neighbor man bought a snow blade and tire chain set for his Toro Wheelhoss. First winter after that we got 2 feet of wet snow and he figured it out fast. First off, he was up all night, every hour or so running that blade up and down the driveway to stay ahead of it. He said the thing wouldn't steer worth a darn when pushing snow. And he could only push a load off to the side once. There just wasn't enough open space to push it all to. He got smart... sold the blade the following year and bought a snow thrower.
> 
> I was considering a snow blade for my old Murray GT... until I found that it cost about the same as a walk behind 2-stage snow thrower. Guess which one I got.



Yeah, blade, plus weights, plus chains can add up. What most folks don't get is it has very little to do with horsepower, and is mostly a weight issue. (which is why Dalmation's Cub is halfway decent). You need the weight/mass of the plow vehicle to move the weight of the snow. The horsepower on a tractor would come into play if it was going to run a snowblower, but means very little when pushing snow. 

Maneuverability is another item that favors a walk behind snow blower. Easy to turn around, and really the only choice if you got some paths to do; woodshed, workshop, dog pen, whatever. 

Then, as a dealer there's another lesson we learned about people using their tractors for snow. The twice a year change over between snow removal and mowing can be a source of endless aggravation. Many people can't do it, and want the shop to do it. They ALL wait til the last minute and call when there's a forecast for snow, or the grass is already 6 inches high. And the job by it's nature has to be done at the customer's house, laying on their dirt, after cleaning out their shed/garage to dig out the snow blower or mowing deck. Hoping they didn't misplace a bracket or some hardware since the last change. No lift tables or air tools like at the shop. Here again, I know it costs us some business, but I tell people that want to go this route that they must be able to do the change over themselves, because it's not a service we offer.


----------



## avason (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm finally getting the energy to post. I have a dodge 1500 with a curtis snow plow. Not the greatest but hey good enough right? Wrong! I should have done a couple sweeps during the storm because even going downhill and pushing the snow to the side was terrible. Got stuck twice and decided to break out my crapsman snow blower and do my 1,000 foot gravel driveway. Did half of it and got in my truck to to the rest. The snow blower worked amazingly. Didn't go down to the gravel but probable 2 inches away from it. That snow blower saved me. Didn't think it would pull it off. 

Then I had to do my brothers driveway and my inlaws. Inlaws took me almost 3 hours to do. They were up hill and it was actually easier. I may have turned into a professional after this storm (tonque in cheek)! 
Another day off today because of all the snow out there! :msp_razz:


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are my two Great Danes toughing out the storm.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 11, 2013)

peterc38 said:


> Here are my two Great Danes toughing out the storm.



Nice! But they can't be true Great Danes, they're not on a couch


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 11, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Nice! But they can't be true Great Danes, they're not on a couch




100% Great Dane and trust me, they get plenty of couch time !


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Funny thing is that it's snowing harder right now than it did on Friday night during "the big storm"! :confused2:


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 11, 2013)

Somesawguy said:


> It was decent out. I finished most of it, but still need to make a path out back for the propane guy.
> 
> We have some rain on the way to freeze things up solid.



This is the fire wood, heating and wood burning forum, what are you worried about the propane guy for?:msp_razz:


----------



## flashhole (Feb 11, 2013)

Peter - that looks like me but my color is JD green. Took me 3 hours to plow out on Saturday.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 11, 2013)

24"+ Saturday noon...

Down to 16" by late afternoon today.

Supposed to just get to 32º tonight and back up to 40º tomorrow we'll see if it can keep up that pace.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 13, 2013)

Was able to finally break on through to the road today -- car will still have to be parked by the garden till I can widen the rest of the driveway a bit more. So we can declare this event under control here


----------



## allstihl (Feb 13, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Nice! But they can't be true Great Danes, they're not on a couch



great lookin dogs


----------



## zogger (Feb 13, 2013)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Was able to finally break on through to the road today -- car will still have to be parked by the garden till I can widen the rest of the driveway a bit more. So we can declare this event under control here



Ha, adventure! I used to love getting snowed in! Last time was 93...big fun!


----------



## mr.finn (Feb 14, 2013)

This was a good one by storm standards. I was out in the thick of it plowing driveways in a bobcat starting friday night 9:30 -12:30 on Saturday afternoon down in Duxbury. What a mess the storm made. I didn't realize the extent of the damage till daybreak on Saturday. The worst of it I think came between the hours of 2-5 am Sat. morning. Duxbury and surrounding towns got a lot of tree damage. Mostly conifers took the brunt of it. Almost all the trees I saw damaged were uprooted, a few breaks. Snowfall totals around 18-24 down this way. I couldn't plow fast enough to keep up with it coming down. Think I may be all set plowing after this year.

Peter, love the pics of the great danes!!


----------



## John D (Feb 14, 2013)

We got 12-14" here in orange county, no major issues,roads were really bad for a few hrs,I was suprised to still see people ignoring the state of emergency order..I plowed my accounts without incident,going to have to bring in the skid steer soon and move back some piles if we dont get some melting soon,Im running out of room in a few places. My son plowed my driveway with my backup truck,and the Ventrac 4231..that ventrac pushes snow like a clydsedale...unbeleiveable for its size...snow rolling up over the hood,and it just kept going..


----------



## artbaldoni (Feb 14, 2013)

Love he Ventracs. Articulated in two directions, all the wheels on the ground pushing all the time. We have 2 at work and plow miles of sidewalk with them. Center hinged plow,v,scoop or angled. Spreader on the back to salt as we plow. Also have snow blowers for them that we haven't had to use yet and sweepers that we use often. We have a trencher attachment that we use alot too. Oh yea and an aerator.

[video=youtube;k6vdzzhyL8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6vdzzhyL8U[/video]


----------



## Ductape (Feb 14, 2013)

peterc38 said:


> We ended up close to 30" here. Yesterday was a good day to finish cleaning up.





Peter, when did you get the new tractor? Congrats ...... very nice !


----------



## peterc38 (Feb 14, 2013)

Ductape said:


> Peter, when did you get the new tractor? Congrats ...... very nice !



Thanks, I just got it about 3 weeks ago. Not even 10 hours on it yet. Sold the B7610 on craigslist. I considered everything from a B3000 up through the Grand L's, and ended up settling on the L3200. I'm really happy with it so far and enjoy the extra power and size. It has some features my B didn't like position control, SSQA bucket, 3 speed hydro and most importantly a cup holder :msp_biggrin: I also added rear remote, toothbar, larger bush hog and rear blade, wheel spacers for extra stability on hills (and to have room to run chains) & the telescoping stabilizers.


----------

